# Small Farm?



## DandeeRose (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi! Currently my family and I live on 2 mostly wooded acres in S. Indiana. We have been looking for property to start a small farm for 3 years. We have many ideas. We call it our homestead dream, but really it is more, because we need it to make money in addition to supporting our family. 

We will be pulling out of the market and making what we feel like a better investment, long term especially, in land. 

We are stll looking for the perfect place, so nothingness set in stone, obviously. 

What are the best options out there? Are there better resources for women ran farms? Where can I go for help with a business plan? Any other help is much appreciated!


----------



## popeye (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Dandee,

Truck farmers often do well:


https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...zN18x?p=youtube+truck+farming+vegetable+crops

Wish you the best .... Pop


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do everything as easy as possible. Customers aren&#8217;t interested in the extra time you spent they are interested in quality and price. Grow quality, but be efficient. 

If you have grown gardens before, how much work was it to grow one thing versus another. Can you make your work faster or easier.

You can find books and websites that show you how to make a business plan. The idea of a business plan is to push you to objectively look at what you want, what you need, what you&#8217;ve forgotten. Costs and profit. You can sit down with a pencil and paper and get started.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

If you are near Bloomington, IN, they are supposed to have the best farmer's market in the state.

I hear that there is a long waiting list to be accepted into that market.

I am really surprised how well supported other FM's are supported in central Indiana. Many are abuzz with activity, and some pretty handsome money is changing hands.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

My county extension office advertises programs/loans for both minority (female) and new farmer (less than 10yrs experience). Maybe they can offer some ideas and assistance.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

If you do this, do as much with machinery as you can. Handwork and small equipment takes SO much time and energy. It is a TOUGH way to make a living. You can fill in the gaps some, especially by growing your own vegetables. Around here, every town has a farm market now, so even that is a question: what I can buy for a couple dollars when in season compared to the cost of growing my own. There's a time trade-off to consider. A couple bucks for produce versus more hours on my quite-lucrative tutoring business. Starting fruit trees and keeping them healthy is $$.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have read many books on small farming and CSA's etc. I like some of Joel Salatins books for some overall views and philosophies on small farms. I would offer if you are seriously looking at purchasing another property to farm as a part or whole of your income, do not let the unknown tie you to the location you are in know. Do lots of research on other states and be open to the fact that their may be areas where you can get more land for less and still be by a good market for your products. Do not spend your money on the first piece of affordable property you find, because it is close or cheap, make a wise investment with long term goals. A true self sustaining farm will take years to actually have the setup and infrastructure to see any meaningful possibility for an income. Good luck, I wish you the best, also think it is a good decision on your part.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Kerr Center in Poteau Ok Look into this before you sink $$$$ off into it. Took the beginning Farmers course last year. EYE opener. If I knew how to share off a flash drive I would sent this info to yall. Spread sheets, Budgets ect, ect...Look before you leap.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

The key is slowly. While it's good to invest in land, it's not beneficial to invest in machinery and equipment that you may not be able to pay off. Most farms that are lost do so because they listened to the USDA and borrowed lots of money to put in modern equipment for small scale "factory farming. " Whichever area you choose you need to do market research before committing to a growing plan. In my area if I had 200,000$ startup I could easily make a living for my whole family and support 2 employees. This is because I know for a fact that if I had sustainably grown, local, off season produce I could charge 3-4$/lb for tomatoes!!! That's Ann Arbor for you&#128512;


Mommy in Michigan


----------

